# Arboreal Snake Breeds



## PurLex (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey All
I was just wondering what type of 'beginners pythons ' are arboreal, the books i have reference 'semi-arboreal' for a few breeds and i've also tried google... But i'm still confused.
Im looking to buy my first snake, i have a few breeds in mind, however my bf bought me a beautiful hand made wooden enclosure (from a reputable snake guy) that is taller than it is long. SO in preparation for not rejecting his gift, i'd like to steer myself towards arboreal breeds.

HALP! 
Lex


----------



## Leasdraco (Nov 7, 2012)

I cant think of any class 1 pythons that are completely arboreal. but all carpet species would make use of your tall enclosure if there is a nice basking spot for them


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 7, 2012)

No python that would be considered 'beginner' is completely arboreal, all Morelia species would be at best semi-arboreal and I wouldn't really class GTP's as a 'beginner' snake...


----------



## Icarus (Nov 7, 2012)

semi aboreal species would still love that enclosure! I'd definitely recommend looking into the morelas, especially diamonds and bredli for beginners.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 7, 2012)

As mentioned, I would go towards a Carpet of sorts. Jungle Pythons love being up high but depending on who you talk to or what its feeling, they can be snappy. Being a first snake and wanting a more semi-arboreal species I would personally go for a Coastal Python. Good looking animals and they seem to have a very decent temprement on them when compared to some of the other Carpets.

Thats only my opinion and experience and Im sure others will offer different points of view.

Good luck and I hope your first snake brings you as much joy as ours did for us.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 7, 2012)

oops, *arboreal, *morelias


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 7, 2012)

Diamonds, Coastals, Jungles and Bredli all good choices that don't mind a climb, and you can get some real stunners too...


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 7, 2012)

Id consider any of the basic carpets, hypo bredlis are beautiful and well priced and get to a great size. Mine is only young but uses every single part of her tall click clack and mostly is on her perches. If money is no object maybe look at some of the albino darwins, they tend to be a little more placid ( every snake is different however and there is always the possibility of getting a edgy one) and very nice looking. its worth popping oveer to the souther x reptiles site and have a look at some of his articles on choosing a python, there is some good details on different pythons and their habits and reputations.. Good luck


----------



## PurLex (Nov 7, 2012)

THANKS GUYS! much appreciated 
im thinking of steering towards a bredli. Just confirming, this sort of an enclosure would probably be wasted on something 'Antaresia' based, but would be be unsuitable?

- - - Updated - - -



justdragons said:


> Id consider any of the basic carpets, hypo bredlis are beautiful and well priced and get to a great size. Mine is only young but uses every single part of her tall click clack and mostly is on her perches. If money is no object maybe look at some of the albino darwins, they tend to be a little more placid ( every snake is different however and there is always the possibility of getting a edgy one) and very nice looking. its worth popping oveer to the souther x reptiles site and have a look at some of his articles on choosing a python, there is some good details on different pythons and their habits and reputations.. Good luck


 hehe you are definitely reading my thoughts! hypo bredli would be my ideal! im just so concerned that id spend alot of money and then something would happen and id be sans snake and down alot of money 
am i just having new mother paranoia? lol or is this s legitimate fear?
sorry which reptile site did you recommend? wanna sling me the URL?
yes ive read a few books so i believe i know what im in for but im never one to say no to more info!


----------



## cheekabee (Nov 7, 2012)

i known you said aboreal python species but why dont you look at aboreal colurbrids species like a tree snakes.


----------



## PurLex (Nov 7, 2012)

cheekabee said:


> i known you said aboreal python species but why dont you look at aboreal colurbrids species like a tree snakes.



i hadnt really looked in that direction due to temperament. Im not jumpy around snakes, but as ive never been bitten that part is a little ...scary (for lack of a better word)


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 7, 2012)

PurLex said:


> i hadnt really looked in that direction due to temperament. Im not jumpy around snakes, but as ive never been bitten that part is a little ...scary (for lack of a better word)



Bites don hurt at all from smaller snakes, a CTS bite is most definitely entirely harmless to you, and Hypo Bredli's can be found quite commonly from around the $200 mark, not expensive at all...


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 7, 2012)

PurLex said:


> THANKS GUYS! much appreciated
> im thinking of steering towards a bredli. Just confirming, this sort of an enclosure would probably be wasted on something 'Antaresia' based, but would be be unsuitable?



I would probably stick to a Carpet if it is a big enclosure. 
I would recommend either a Coastal or Bredli - for holding purposes.
Or a Jungle - for looking purposes (Even though some Coastal's and Bredli's are stunning to look at)
I wouldn't recommend a Diamond for a beginner, due to their different husbandry requirements. But if you have had some experience then a Diamond might be fine.

My spotted python is a natural born Arboreal snake, she spends the majority of her time at the highest point of her enclosure so we have decided to put her in more of an arboreal set-up. However I have heard from many that they do not like to climb.


----------



## jbest (Nov 8, 2012)

Why has noone thought of a rough scale python yet? Mine loves being up high!


----------



## damian83 (Nov 8, 2012)

My coastals don't get off there branches !!!!!


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 8, 2012)

Roughies are on advanced here in SA dunno bout others places. 

Their site is www.southernxreptiles.com

Look in the articles section. Some great reading 

I got a hypo bredli a little while ago and she is great. Still yet to tag me( no lack of trying ) but she is getting so chill now which I'm my experience is great for a hatchling. She just wants to explore most p the time. Very little fear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 8, 2012)

Sorry If links arnt aloud mods I thought it would be ok seems that they are a sponsor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 8, 2012)

my spotted loves to climb

Cathy


----------



## mje772003 (Nov 8, 2012)

My water python loves to climb


----------



## happynagini (Nov 8, 2012)

my bredli never gets off the rods in his tub

my bhp has never touched his..


----------



## bigjoediver (Nov 9, 2012)

This is my Gammon ranges carpet python doing his best GTP impersonation. He loves to climb. That's a LED light strip he's around so no chance of a burn btw.


----------



## PurLex (Nov 11, 2012)

Jacknifejimmy said:


> Bites don hurt at all from smaller snakes, a CTS bite is most definitely entirely harmless to you, and Hypo Bredli's can be found quite commonly from around the $200 mark, not expensive at all...



really? all i seem to be finding is 300-450 for hatchies. Any one have any preferred breeders for Bredlis??

- - - Updated - - -



justdragons said:


> Roughies are on advanced here in SA dunno bout others places.
> 
> Their site is www.southernxreptiles.com
> 
> ...



Thanks for all that! If you dont mind my asking, could you recommend a breeder?


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 11, 2012)

Ill have a look at my emails and see if I can find the member I got mine off.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 11, 2012)

Prolly any captive bread python will love that enclosure. Doesnt really matter whether it is supposedly an arboreal snake breed or not. Once it is comfortable in the enclosure, most breeds will climb.

If you really want a beginners python, I would advise a spotted being a fab beginners snake, any coastal/inland python (not taipan :lol is all but bullet proof for beginners too 

My point is, choose the python you desire, dont let the shape of the enclosure 'dictate' what type of python you put in it...... any will enjoy it, and climb.... arboreal or not


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 12, 2012)

playing hide and seek

Cathy


----------

